# Tank for co2



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

A neighbor has a tank that he wants to dispose of and I am thinking of just asking it from him. The poblem is that he is not sure as to what gas is inside the tank. i know its an aluminum tank and needs an inspection done as it is expied. My question is: is a CO2 tank a special tank or is any pressurized tank the same? Same for the fitting, do I need a special one to be able to connect a regulator on it?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I have no idea but I got one here I got from
Kevin when he passed and my oxygen company came
To do
My oxygen. Told him the other was a co2. He said that co2 usually are lower compression tanks and he doubted mine was for co2. All I know. Call universal
Air . They do mine . Thry said they do c02 also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks will try and call them.


----------

